# 45 fed problem -- 1sr timer on semi taper crimp



## Ole Ed (Jan 20, 2010)

I had reloaded 80 rds in 4 different loads for my s-o-l's 45. I reload "wheel" pistols and this is a 1st time for a semi rd with a taper crimp process. 

My procedures: 

1. I took the diameter of the shell and deducted .004 for my crimp tightness measurement. 

2. I also did the deal with checking the finished rd in the barrel chamber of the field stripped pistol and it fell out like the mfg rd. 

3. Did the base of the shell check and was as level as the mfg rd. depth of the bullet.

4, My COAL measurements were +/- .001 of the listed COAL for my 185 gr bullet.

Problem: 

1. After he loaded his mags, he inserted one into the pistol and then released the slide to go forward. Every 1st rd of each mag got stuck trying to insert the rd into the chamber. 

2. Now, after he removed that jammed rd of my reloads. every rd inserted, fired and ejected as perfectly as a mag with mfg rds. 

3. He checked his pistol with a mfg rds loaded in one of the same mags used above and had no problems with the initial 1st rd load process.

4. I reloaded and taper crimped 100 9mm rds for my Ruger sr9 and sol's beretta without any problems at all with the 100 9mmers.

Would someone please give this this 1st time semi "more mature" reloader some words of wisdom on how to solve this 45 problem?

Thank you in advance. 

Ole Ed


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Crimp on 45 auto and most other auto rounds only needs to straighten the case wall out. It does not need to dig in like a revolver round.

Did he drop the slide with slide release or slingshot method and if slingshot could he have slowed forward motion by dragging his hand or easing it forward?

Given they were reloads how clean were the cases exterior surface?

I use a Lee factory crimp die for my 45's and end up with .470 OD at crimp zone.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TOF said:


> Crimp on 45 auto and most other auto rounds only needs to straighten the case wall out. It does not need to dig in like a revolver round.
> 
> Did he drop the slide with slide release or slingshot method and if slingshot could he have slowed forward motion by dragging his hand or easing it forward?
> 
> ...


TOF has it right. The measurement of .470" is taken at the case mouth when the bullet is seated. So far as 1 round not chambering, it may have been a fluke. All straight wall semi auto cases, you just want to take the flare back out of them. Over crimping them will just loosen the bullet up in the case. :smt033


----------



## Ole Ed (Jan 20, 2010)

*Hmmm*

He uses the slide releasewith the initial insert of the mag. After the jam, he cleared and then slowly brought the slide forward on rd #2.

Thanks for your comments "I use a Lee factory crimp die for my 45's and end up with .470 OD at crimp zone." and "Crimp on 45 auto and most other auto rounds only needs to straighten the case wall out.".

I am using Lee dies too and possibly, "I" made the crimp too tight thinking more along the revolver line of an "inward angular concept" at the mouth of the case wall.

Also, I am using WW231 for his 45 rds. For me in my 9mm, I am also using Bullseye (started out in 80s using this and continue with my 357 and 38s). After reading a bunch of blogs I see that there are other powders of today that are better for semi use. Do you all have a comment on this?

Appreciate the replies.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like Vihtavuori powders a lot. They are a bit more expensive than others but have very low to none visible flash and leave my guns cleaner than the other powders I have used to date. VV N340 works very well for me in 9MM, 38, 357Mag, 40S&W and .45ACP.

That said, I have started using Accurate powders the last year and have come up with a very nice load IMO for my M&P45 full size.

I shoot in local IPSC matches so load practice and play rounds to IPSC's major power factor of 165 which with 230 grain bullets requires 717 FPS velocity.

My load is 230 Grain Missouri LRN, 4.8 Grain Accurate #2, 1.26 OAL and CCI, Winchester or Wolf Large Pistol Primer. Crimp with Lee Factory crimp die at .470. Chrono'd at 718 FPS. The Accurate powder has yielded, very low in my experience, single digit velocity variations.

I haven't temperature tested it but it feels fairly consistent winter and summer.

I am not competitive, just shooting for fun, so don't feel compelled to hold absolute minimum at 165PF but want to be close. 

This load is comfortable on my Arthritic wrists and bottom line produces 3/8 inch 5 shot groups for me from the bench at 15 yards.

Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------

